# Time to vote, Feb pic of the month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

another month with some great pics, gonna be a toughie this month 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,31697.0.html


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes! Hard to choose!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Some of the best pictures yet. Our Vizsla photographers are getting darn good!

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a tough decision!! I really wanted more than one vote this month. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bump....only a few hours left now


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Well done organicthoughts , I honestly believe that this was one of the toughest/best potm competitions yet. Many thanks to all that entered and voted


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It shows true personality.
Congratulations Organicthoughts on capturing that great picture.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Org - I will VVait 4 the bottel of bourbon you got my Vote 4 - LOL- so hard 2 get a PIC what a V is - U nailed it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

